# Week Three Hive Inspection - Pictures



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We did our third week inspection today (2 weeks after the release of the queen). Everything seemed to be going well, with 6 of the 9 frames of each hive 1/3 to 1/2 full of capped brood. 

We did have a frame with what looked to us to be an abnormality? Please take a look at the raised comb on the picture and let me know what you think.

Week Three 

Scroll to the bottom under today's date, May 11th and you'll see the photo I mean.


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

CJ,

This is somewhat normal, even though beekeepers do not like it. What they are doing is making drone cells. Something that beekeepers do not like to see in a hive, so all the foundation we provide for them doesnât have any drone cells. Drones do not help collect honey and draw in more varoa mites. Well the bees see it a different way, you need drones to mate with queens. Scrape the drone cells off and hope that they draw it out the way you want it to look. You are using plastic frames and foundation so it should work out for you.

Donât worry about not having enough drones in your area. You have plenty. It only takes a few drones to mate with a queen. In the survival of the fittest game if you saturate the area with drones you are passing on your heritage. Thatâs why the are wanting to build drone cells.

BB


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I didn't look at your photo but if they are drone cells use them for a purpose. After they are capped remove the cells and inspect the bees inside. You will be looking for mites which will be easy to see on the white undeveloped bees. This is an easy way to detect mites as they do their damage in the capped cell.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

then freeze these combs to kill the mites. you won't really need the drones anyway, unless your hive is undergoing supercedure, in which case you will want drones from OTHER productive hives for your new queen to mate with. this will help you to get a better hive, genetically.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

CJ,

Altough keeping and removing drone cells for the purpose of removing mites works well I do not think it is practical here. Since the bees have drawn bur comb in the middle of the frame then placed the drone cone on top of that. I would still remove the comb tha they have drawn out in this manner.

The bees also draw alot of drone comb along the bottom of the bars. This you can leave and remove later to inspect the drone brood for mites.

If you would like to know more about removing mites with the drone comb here is a link.

http://www.xs4all.nl/~jtemp/dronemethod.html 

BB


----------

